# My job gives me the HS experience I never had lol



## Reverie101 (Jan 5, 2018)

I made friends, we hang... I get guys numbers,...we act crazy at work..there's drama lmao. It's just a fun environment.

However .I know Everything is for a season. So I'm gonna enjoy it while it lasts


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey good for you! lol I don't hang with people from my job now, but when I'm there we're something like friends so it's ok.. It makes the whole experience of having to work better when you can be around people willing to laugh and make the most of the situation. The funnest times I had at a job were at the *worst* jobs...lol We had to laugh to keep from crying I think.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

What kind of job is it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

